# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Tampen zu kurz???? oder Falsches Trapez???

## modis

Hey

Ich hab da ein paar probleme

hab auf Hfttrapez gewechselt und seither hab ich probleme mit hhe laufen, kontrolle vorallem wenn ich angepowert fahre, also alles ein wenig unsicherer als frher, ich werde einfach nicht so richtig schnell (auch wieder wegen kontrolle Segel immer auf und zu) und auserdem bei lngeren schlgen hab ich Schmerzen im Rcken, 

ich wurde fters auf die Tampen angesprochen weil ich nur 22er hab kann das schuld sein?
oder liegt es am Trapez wenn ja ist das ein konkreter Fehler den ich immer wieder falsch mache, oder kommt das durch die bung von selber wieder wie frher beim Sitztrapez?

hat jemand erfahrung und gleiche Probleme gehabt?

LG

----------


## doctorsurf

hey...also ich find 22er auch ziemlich kurz---ich fahre 28er bei Hfttrapez und brauche die zum Heizen absolut--gibt ja gewisse Surf-Gurus ala Guy Cribb, die sagen, dass 28 noch an der Untergrenze ist - also besser noch lnger - kannst Du Dir ja mal durchlesen auf www. guycribb.com. Gibt aber sicher auch Jungs, die mit 22er super fahren - aber ich knnte das wohl nicht......

----------


## daytona98

Hallo,

die Tampenlnge ist nur eine von sehr vielen Variablen. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren auf Hfttrapez umgestellt und meinen Trimm seit dem sukzessive weiter entwickeln knnen. Die "Philosophie" von Guy Cribb war dabei eine groe Hilfe.

Vielleicht mal ein paar Stichpunkte, die mir in Summe relativ plausibel erscheinen und zu einer Art Grundstellung verhelfen sollen (gilt vorrangig fr Freerider):

- Mastfuposition --> Mitte oder leicht davor
- Gabelbaumhhe --> Zwischen Schulter und Kinn (Rigg steht senkrecht auf dem Board)
- Trapeztampenposition --> 3-5 cm hinter dem Segeldruckpunkt; leicht angeowert etwas mehr Zug auf der Masthand.
- Auch beim speedorientierten Freeriden ein Hfttrapez verwenden (Bewegungsfreiheit)
- Trapeztampenlnge 26-30 (je nach Krpergre und Fahrsti; ggf. Variotampen)
- Fuschlaufen so einstellen, dass min. 1/3 des Fues vorne rausschaut; also nicht zu eng.
- Eher aufrechte Haltung mit Fokus darauf den Mastfu zu belasten (Downforce)
- Mglichst gleichmige Belastung beider Fe (ca. 40% vorderer, 60% hinterer Fu); daran erkennt man einen gut ausbalancierten Trimm auf Halbwindkurs
- hinteres Bein bewut etwas Anwinkeln, vorderes Bein nicht ganz gestreckt. Pobacken anspannen
- Segel u.U. etwas flacher trimmen fr besseres Hhelaufen 

Zum Hhelaufen erst auf Downwind oder Halbwind Geschwindigkeit aufbauen und dann mit Gefhl abfallen. Das Gewicht leicht nach vorne verlagern, dabei aber nicht das Segel berziehen. Den hinteren Fu mit der Hacke in der Schlaufe etwas nach vorne drehen. Segel nicht kramphaft dichthalten, sondern versuchen den besten Anstellwinkel zu finden.
Very Tricky  :Wink: 

Viele Gre
Andi

----------


## doctorsurf

kann ich besttigen - auch ich fahre seit einiger Zeit die Tampenposition und Lnge nach Guy Cribb und es hat meinen Fahrstil und die Geschwindigkeit um 1000% verbessert. Die Umstellung und Gewhnung dauert etwas aber dann schlgt es wirklich ein wie eine Bombe. Also wirklich empfehlenswert sich das mal durchzulesen....

----------


## modis

gibts das denn nirgends auf deutsch??

auf jedendall mal vielen dank fr die infos also wenn noch wer was hat bin sehr Dankbar

----------


## modis

hat noch jemand tips??

lg

----------


## tigger1983

das problem kann auch vom hfttrapez kommen. Ich hatte anfangs auch ein Hfttrapez das ding ist gerutscht. Ich dachte ok ist zu gro ne nummer kleiner geholt und immernoch gerutscht. Also immer rckenschmerzen gehabt. Dann hab ich mir nen switter geholt also en zwischending von hft und sitztrapez, seitdem keine probleme mehr.

Also wichtig das Trapez muss zu dir passen, en kollege hat ein hft das rutscht ihm null...

----------


## huelsi90

Habe bis dato immer 24" gefahren. Habe mir nun mal 30er bestellt bin mal gespannt ich denke man einfach nen greren Hebel. Sollte bequemer zu fahren sein. Ich werde mal berichten. Hatte bei den 24 immer das gefhl kaum Reserve zu haben und jeden Augenblick bers Brett gezogen werden. Vielleicht wirds damit etwas entspannter.

----------


## modis

Aber wie ists mit der Krperhaltung?
etwas nach vorne gedreht in Fahrtrichtung oder Richtung Segel?
hmm...

----------


## Henrik123

ich persnlich fahre 24er Tampen und auch Hfttrapez...

----------


## tempograd

Hm, also ich denke es ist einfach wichtig sich selbst damit wohl zu fhlen. Die Ansichten waren auch schon mal komplett anders rum. In den 90ern wurdest Du ausgelacht wenn du auch nur 26er gefahren bist und es hie "mein Gott was willst denn mit den Lassos". Heute geh ich mit Hfttrapez und 22ern aufs Wasser. Jetzt lacht wieder jeder was ich mit den "Katapult-Tampen" will. Fakt ist ich fahre damit so sicher wie nie mit den langen, bin stets ber dem Boards und kenne keine Spinouts. Dabei fahre ich aber die Gabel extrem hoch meist auf oberem Anschlag der Aussparung - kommt bei meinen 1,84 dann auf Stirn oder Augen Hhe raus. Zum voll Speed Hhe ziehen drehst Du die Hfte in Fahrtrichtung, streckst beide Beine durch, holst maximal dicht und kippst das Board mit dem hinteren Fu auf die Lee-Kante. Du fhrst das Board praktisch ber die Finne und die Leekante. Wenn Du Dich dabei leicht nach vorne ins Trapez hngst schadet auch nicht. Bleib neutral auf dem Board und ohne den hinteren Fu zu stark zu belasten.
Echt, ich versteh nicht wie ich mit 28er oder 30er Tampen und Gabel auf normaler Hhe mich berhaupt noch einhngen knnte. Kriegt man eigentlich nur mit ner "Kackhaltung" hin, oder?!
Um Deine Wohlfhl-Tampen zu finden und wenn Du glaubst es liegt wirklich an den kurzen, wrde ich zunchst Vario-Tampen verwenden, damit kannst Du in Ruhe testen.

Sorry, haben grad erst gesehen von wann der thread war.....vergesst also meinen Post.

----------

